
The OpenSSD Project: Open-Source Solid State Drive for Research and Education - homarp
http://www.openssd.io/
======
duskwuff
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12260146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12260146)

Doesn't look like anything has changed significantly since then. (Well, I
suppose the project got a new domain, and Indilinx Barefoot hardware platform
they're using has gone from "obsolete" to "thoroughly obsolete".)

------
the_biot
Hugged to death. Wayback link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200422195643/http://www.openss...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200422195643/http://www.openssd.io/)

